# Anyone know a good butcher in Caldas area?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good butcher that sells consistently good steak? We are fed up with the hit and miss steak you get in supermarkets. Pingo Doce in Obidos used to do good Angus Vazia but stock it very rarely these days. We're looking for tender and tasty!!


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

gailvi said:


> Can anyone recommend a good butcher that sells consistently good steak? We are fed up with the hit and miss steak you get in supermarkets. Pingo Doce in Obidos used to do good Angus Vazia but stock it very rarely these days. We're looking for tender and tasty!!


tender steak in portugal mm .:i will ask the fairies at the bottom of my garden


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

gailvi said:


> Can anyone recommend a good butcher that sells consistently good steak? We are fed up with the hit and miss steak you get in supermarkets. Pingo Doce in Obidos used to do good Angus Vazia but stock it very rarely these days. We're looking for tender and tasty!!


I was thinking of you yesterday. We were in a branch of Lidl and they had scallops with roe. If you want to know which branch, please send me a pm.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> I was thinking of you yesterday. We were in a branch of Lidl and they had scallops with roe. If you want to know which branch, please send me a pm.


Roe now that takes me back many years. Thanks for the reminder brings back nice memories.

Now about a butcher i know one ME. Yes i was a butcher from 1965 to 1972 do i count? and i still have my knives. 

So i am your man if you need something cutting up UK style. Oh forgot to say i am still in the UK :clap2: :clap2:

Peter


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Roe now that takes me back many years. Thanks for the reminder brings back nice memories.
> 
> Now about a butcher i know one ME. Yes i was a butcher from 1965 to 1972 do i count? and i still have my knives.
> 
> ...


Obidos pingo and pao acucar in the vivaci centre. The latter is great for steaks!!!

Hope ypu find what you arec lookng for! My only alternative is Germany................steak to die for


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Appena. Those are the usual places we go to but so often they have run out! I thought maybe someone knew a village butcher that knows how to cut a good steak and always has it in stock...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Silvers for tip off about scallops. We took a drive out there and bought a couple of packs. They're not bad at all!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

There are some great butchers on the edge of the veg/fruit market in Caldas, on the side streets going towards the main high street. Sorry for the haphazard post but my fingers & brain don't work together and I trype(as my kids say) too fast


----------

